# How long to leave paint before coating?



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi, not sure if this is the right sub forum or not so feel free to shift it....

I had a fireball ceramic coating applied to my car a few months ago however since then some nice person marked the rear quarter panel on it meaning it needed painting which was completed to a good standard on Tuesday.

How long should I wait before getting the coating re-applied to here ideally as I have heard 2 weeks or so all the way up to 4 months as the paint needs time to "gas"? I am keen to get it back on asap but don't want issues later on by being too trigger happy so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Most people would advise 90 days before reapplying any coating


----------



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Ah ok as long as that? Oh well better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I've experimented recently with this. Painted some brembo brake calipers and coated them the following day with Gtechniq C5 and it's been absolutely fine. I've also done it on small pieces of my vehicle which I've freshly painted, mirror covers, side skirts and a rear bumper which I repaired, again no ill affects. Ive seen zero gassing problems whatsoever. I suppose I'd advise to leave it as long as you can but it wouldn't worry me to do it much sooner than 90 days. I think that's one of these myths which somebody once said and everybody else now repeats.


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

It can take a long very time to see the ill effects. Things like solvent pop can show up months even years later.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

peterboy said:


> It can take a long very time to see the ill effects. Things like solvent pop can show up months even years later.


Not disagreeing with your statement as i cant answer the OP question however if the likes of solvent pop does take years to show up how can you attribute it to something you did years previously? i.e. how can you attribute it to applying a coating and not something the bodyshop did?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Most coatings are gas permeable so you can apply a coating straight away, we just allow 72 hours and have re-coated many cars this way with no problems, hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

There was a thread on here about how long to wait before waxing new paint and the same old gassing question came up.

I have had a few bits of my car repainted and was told to wait 3 days before waxing.

I waited a week each time and have had no problems whatsoever and the first time was a couple of years ago.


----------



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi thanks all for the replies as in the past I have been told to hold off waxing etc. for a few days until the paint settles. 

I also did see that the Gtechniq guys say 72 hours but wasn't sure if this was the same for the fireball coatings.

The car will be getting the painted parts re-coated in a few weeks as things stand which will have gave it 5 weeks since painting.


----------

